# new to plants?



## lindsayframe (Mar 11, 2013)

Hello,

I recently lost a betta to what I think was tuberculosis. As he was my only fish, I am starting over, with a new tank and all. I have purchased the 6.6g fluval chi and some black aquarium sand, and will be starting a nitrogen cycle this week using pure ammonia, prior to purchasing a new betta for the tank. My past tank was not planted, but I was hoping to plant this one. All I want is an anubias plant of some form, or something similar, which I was hoping I could place below the central LED light in the little plant box that it comes with. My questions are as follows...

- is it possible to house plants in that little box?
- will lighting be sufficient, and would putting tank beside my window help? (Source of natural light). And are there any detrimental effects to putting tank beside window? 
- if not the anubias, what's another leafy low light plant that I could use in this tank?
- do I need to add CO2 for photosynthesis? Is this bad for my betta?
- will I need any supplements or will my betta produce most of the necessary plant foods?
- should I cycle the tank with the plant in? Will this speed up cycle? 

Thanks so much!


----------



## gorillakev (Feb 21, 2013)

Hello sorry for the recent loss of your betta. 

*yes you can put some low light stem plants in there, an Anubias would be good also, maybe an amazon sword.

*lighting should be okay for now if its an Anubias you are putting in there, natural light should also
aid in the growth also, not direct sunlight might cause an algae bloom later on down the line.

*amazon sword, dwarf sag, micro swords, java fern mass.

*co2 is not needed for lowtech low light plants unless you want fast growth, in your case Anubias do fine regardless co2 or not since they are naturally slow growing. Co2 can be harmful to fish if there is too much of it via co2 poisoning.

*plants should be okay you don't really need to fertilize unless your substrate is not up to par.
Anubias don't really need frets regardless of substrate, they take all the nutrients from the water column

*stick with the ammonia cycling and have your water tested then add plants in. I always cycle my Water before adding any plants or fish.


----------



## lindsayframe (Mar 11, 2013)

Thanks so much! That answers all my questions!


----------



## gorillakev (Feb 21, 2013)

The chi is a good choice I have the 5 gall and I'm loving it. More maintenance than my 10 gal and 30 gal but it's well worth it.


----------



## lindsayframe (Mar 11, 2013)

I'm glad! I'm so excited to get it up and running


----------



## isochronism (Nov 24, 2012)

Hi Lindsay, I am three months new to the hobby. It began when I was given a Betta to take care of for the winter. I immediately upgraded him from a .5" bowl. He is now in a 2 gal Fluval Spec. The owners said that he won't want to leave, so he is now a permanent guest!! I also have a Fluval Spec V 5.6 gal with Neon Tetras, Harlequin Rasporas, and Zebra Danios. A Marineland 2 gal with 3 Blue Velvet Shrimp. All tanks were picked because of their narrow footprint as they fit on my window sill, southern exposure. I will have my shades down all summer for slight diffused light.The Spec V does have some green algae that I easily keep under control. 
I since relocated my Dwarf Mud Crap to his(?) own one gal bowl time-out bowl, from the Spec V after he ate two Tetras discovered one morning. (I had him for a while with the Shrimp, but he kept eyeing them) All are heated and filtered except for the Crab's which is only heated. All have black aquarium gravel. I use some Seachem Ferts. My plants are:
Amazon Swords
Other type of Swords.
Anubias
Something similar to Anubius (different leaves)
Water Lettuce
Asian Water Moss
Najas Grass. This came as a two inch piece with the shrimp.
All of my plants have been multiplying so much. 
The Java Ferns gave off a dozen babies.
The water Lettuce is twice as much now, and the Najas Grass is at least ten times as much when started. Two Nerite Snails in the Spec V, one in the Spec 2. Once your plants get going they may not stop!!


----------



## isochronism (Nov 24, 2012)

I should add that I got a six-piece 11 inch aquascape tool kit from Ebay which is invaluable!!!!


----------



## lindsayframe (Mar 11, 2013)

Thanks! Hmm.. So if I put the anubias in the little plant box, will it stop it from taking over the tank? I want a lightly planted tank (to start at least.) I will also check out that kit, what does it contain??


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

You probably wot have to worry about anubias taking over your tank ^_^ Anubias on average pulls out one leaf per month~ most people cant get it to grow fast enough~


----------



## isochronism (Nov 24, 2012)

The kit has: 
2 Tweezers - straight and angled
2 Scissors - straight and angled
1 Hemostat and 1 Scaping tool, wide on one end narrow on other. Really just need a scissor and a tweezer and a scaping tool. All are 11 inches long. Came in a nice zippered padded vinyl case. 
My anubias is a very slow grower!! Luckily I bought a big one. I have it twist-tied to a small stone for weight. The roots are really growing well and long. At some point I will re-tie the roots to train to a better stone. I had my plants going for maybe two months before adding any fish. The plants were very enjoyable on their own!


----------



## lindsayframe (Mar 11, 2013)

Thanks! I will look into it for sure! Also, can I bury the roots in sand if I don't bury the rhimozone? I just think it'll look nicer in the plant box if the roots are buried in substrate.


----------

